# ECG done at ASC



## coderguy1939 (Apr 30, 2009)

The surgeon is having a pre-operative ECG done at the ASC prior to surgery. Is this something the facilitly can bill for?  I'd appreciate any input this.  Thanks.


----------



## mbort (Apr 30, 2009)

coderguy1939 said:


> The surgeon is having a pre-operative ECG done at the ASC prior to surgery. Is this something the facilitly can bill for?  I'd appreciate any input this.  Thanks.



look at 93005


----------



## coderguy1939 (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks, Mary.  I have a follow up question.  Can a pre-op ECG be done at an ASC for any and all surgeries?  Does the patient have to have a HX that would support the service?


----------



## mbort (Apr 30, 2009)

You can do them as part of pre-op requirement, I do not believe there has to be any history, its really a safety precaution, however be VERY cautious and make sure your contracts allow for payment, especially if they are being done on same day as surgery (may run into carrier bundling issues).  Medicare will not pay for them in an ASC.  I've had the most luck being reimbursed by Workers Comp carriers 



Hope this helps

Mary Bort, CPC, COSC


----------

